# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  tengo una tia mayor y viuda....

## shark

con la que comi hoy, y me suelta , el otro dia vi un efecto impresionante con una pizarras y tal y cual...

a lo cual yo le solté, si, llevo tiempo queriendome comprar unas pizarras para hacer esas cosas misteriosas y taL y cual.


y me dice, pues dime cuanto cuestan que te las regalo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Y YA LAS HE PIDIDO A TIENDAMAGIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

VIVA MI TIA LA VIUDA! 8-)

----------


## ignoto

Pregúntale a tu tia si necesita mas sobrinos.

Estoy de oferta.

----------


## trasobo

¿no estará interesada en tener un sobrino en zaragoza?

A disfrutarlas, y a cuidar a esa mecenas que tienes, que ya la quisiera para mi   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Un saludo!

----------


## gomobel

> ¿no estará interesada en tener un sobrino en zaragoza?
> 
> A disfrutarlas, y a cuidar a esa mecenas que tienes, que ya la quisiera para mi    
> 
> Un saludo!


O dos :D que así ahorramos gastos de envío :D

----------


## trasobo

Eso, eso..Mejor oferta que la de Ignoto. La nuestra es un 2 x 1.. Mucho mejor.

Y a una mala nos podemos sacrificar en el cumpleaños de la tia viuda e ir a celebrarlo con marisco

Ya se me esta poniendo hasta acentiño!  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un saludo!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mejor un sobrinito de esos equeños y majos en Madrid que le dan muchos besos al irse a dormir  :roll:

----------


## dreaigon

Y un murcianico con salero andaluz que se la lleve a bailar a todos los bares de benidorm no querria?

----------


## Felipe

¿Y un marido para casarse con ella?

Es que tengo un amigo que igual le interesa. :D

----------


## zarkov

Tu tía necesita un señor serio que la acompañe los sábados a ver Zarzuela.

Estoy libre.

----------


## mayico

y un chaval joven, guapetón, y cocinero melillense, que cocina al estilo hebreo, cristiano y árabe?

----------


## ganu

Mucho mejor un _rapaciño_ gallego para poder entenderse y así no tenga morriña   :Lol:  

Pena que no tengo un tio soltero o viudo

----------


## gones

Alomejor no la gusta la zarzuela,salir a bailar por benidorm....y si regalar pizarras,asique esa es mi oferta,me dejo regalar.

----------


## gones

> Alomejor no la gusta la zarzuela,ni salir a bailar por benidorm....y si regalar pizarras,asique esa es mi oferta,me dejo regalar.

----------


## magojuanillo

para la proxima vez que la veas, dile que quieres hacer un efecto muy muy fuerte , pero que necesitas un ferrari f40 a ver si hay suerte.... :twisted:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¿Y no querrá tu tía conocer un andalú pelirrojo, descendiente de Abderramán?.

Con lo grasiosos que somos, ¡ole!.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Sabe tu tía que lo más IN del momento es tener un sobrino irlandés? Es que las pizarras que yo necesito valen una pastizarra.

----------


## gomobel

> pastizarra.


O estoy muy espeso o el chiste merece un cero tan gordo como el que me has puesto por mis originalísimos René Lavando y Jorge "Blas" :D

(O es humor *inglés* y no lo pillo).

----------


## morfeostar

No querrá tu tia darse unos paseítos por los madriles en una moto superchula :Confused: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   8-)  8-)  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

GOMOBEL:

Las pizarras valen una pastizarra: Cuestan un montón de dienero.

----------


## shark

jo , y yo pense que era un tio necesitado de cariño, afecto y pizarras espiritistas....

habra que crear la ONG "sobrinos sin fronteras"

----------


## shark

¿como son los catalanes del sur? 8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿como son los catalanes del sur? 8-)


Esa definición la circunscribo ÚNICAMENTE a mi enfrentameinto visceral con Ignoto. 

Cualquier comentario al respecto sobre esa parte de mi firma fuera de dicho contexto daría lugar a una discusión estúpida y malos rollos indeseados. NO COMMENT.

----------


## shark

basta que tu lo digas, para que yo te crea. :twisted:

pd: ya tengo las pizarritas  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> pd: ya tengo las pizarritas  8-)


Y de las mías.. ¿Sabemos algo?  :Wink:

----------


## gomobel

> GOMOBEL:
> 
> Las pizarras valen una pastizarra: Cuestan un montón de dienero.


¿En serio?

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 

Explicado pierde todavía más gracia (si es que tenía alguna sin explicar  :Smile1:  ).

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> pd: ya tengo las pizarritas  8-)
> 
> 
> Y de las mías.. ¿Sabemos algo?


de las tuyas hablaremos si nos vemos en los madriles cuando vaya en marzo

----------


## zarkov

A mí el condicional me toca las *****

En marzo nos veremos. Si es necesario le pillo de las orejas al irlandés.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Qué día vienes? ¿Viene tu tía? Contesta sólo a la segunda pregunta (_Groucho dixit_)

----------


## shark

segundo o tercer finde de marzo, de viernes a lunes.

pd:mi tia no viene que teneis cara de vicio

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre, escualo, si vienes el tercero nos podrías ver actuar el 16....

----------


## ignoto

No vayas.

Te arriesgas a que te pongan un sombrero y te sienten entre los numis.

----------


## shark

> Hombre, escualo, si vienes el tercero nos podrías ver actuar el 16....



se haran las gestiones pertinentes para que sea ese finde.

----------

